# Ketosis



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

I've ordered a ketone blood meter. Im interested to see if I drop in ketosis and what level I achieve whilst fasting


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2022)

So are you planning to run a particular ketone level, 3 for example, ?


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

PS they are expensive in test strip costs.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> So are you planning to run a particular ketone level, 3 for example, ?


3....


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

You don't want to be in ketosis for a long period. It's quite damaging to your organs long term. My son has to keep his as close to zero. Much more than 0.5 then he has to take action.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> PS they are expensive in test strip costs.


They're expensive. More accurate than breath or pee strips. I'll probably run both blood and pee strips to see if they're correlated. If they track well I'll mainly use the cheaper strips. . The meter also can be used for glucose, but I already have one with over a hundred test strips


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> You don't want to be in ketosis for a long period. It's quite damaging to your organs long term. My son has to keep his as close to zero. Much more than 0.5 then he has to take action.


In what way is it bad?


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2022)

There's a difference between dietary ketosis and ketosis / DKA in diabetics. My son is a type 1 diabetic with no natural reserves of insulin so essentially runs zero ketones.

Running ketotic by restricting diet carbs means you run up to about 3 against a normal 0.5 to 1.5


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> In what way is it bad?


I would suggest you read up properly then. Sustained keytones will damage your organs. As you know indication of keytones means you are burning glycogen stores but continued levels will damage kidneys. Also means your blood is becoming acidic. The higher the number the worse it is.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2022)

Body can cope with transient increased levels of ketones at intervals, after all its what happens when you can't kill a mammoth or gather some food. The brain is actually quite good at using ketone bodies for fuel.

Not good to rum ketotic 100% though.....


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I would suggest you read up properly then. Sustained keytones will damage your organs. As you know indication of keytones means you are burning glycogen stores but continued levels will damage kidneys. Also means your blood is becoming acidic. The higher the number the worse it is.



The body uses glycogenolysis and lipolysis to produce glucose and ketones by the liver. The body having almost endless fat stores, which in theory can sustain a human mammal literally months. 

Everyone experiences some level of ketosis if they skip a meal or two, either through decision or illness

However Im only employing intermittent fasting so have food daily, protein, fats, vegetables some of which are root, some contain fibre carbohydrates.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

Im using keto testing as a clear indication that Ive reduced my insulin resistance and have a fat adapted metabolism. 

I mentioned elsewhere, its nigh on impossible to get an IR test in the UK. Unless you've been diagnosed a diabetic. 

Its really odd when IR precedes diabetes by many years and its not readily available


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Im using keto testing as a clear indication that Ive reduced my insulin resistance and have a fat adapted metabolism.
> 
> I mentioned elsewhere, its nigh on impossible to get an IR test in the UK. Unless you've been diagnosed a diabetic.
> 
> Its really odd when IR precedes diabetes by many years and its not readily available



Silly question but are you overweight with increased abdominal fat?


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> Silly question but are you overweight with increased abdominal fat?


I was significantly overweight. Ive still got a bit to go


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I was significantly overweight. Ive still got a bit to go


Just take it steady. I know you are probably in a bit of shock about the pre-diebetes, so steady as she goes. Remember, you've got to stick to a plan, and making it difficult, isn't easy to maintain mentally too.

Your HBA1C readings are the main guide as you know they are a measure of your average glucose levels. 

I'm speaking from knowing someone who went to extremes losing weight and it wasn't sustainable. They were also a bit compulsive obsessive and this is raising alarm bells with me.

You'll see the results, but you'll need to taper back to a more balanced diet once you get where you need to be. Good luck in dropping to a better weight and you'll get your insulin levels much better. Whats your fasted BG now, I noted is was a little up before Christmas.


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Feb 2022)

Ive not had an A1C for since just around xmas. That was still elevated. Now my daily fasted glucose tests are consistently around 4.8 . I got off track over Christmas but are now much better with my regime. Today Ive brought tea forward to lunchtime, but will have a plate of vegetables sometime this evening. Busy today.

Lunch was totally keto


----------



## Fat Lars (25 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I would suggest you read up properly then. Sustained keytones will damage your organs. As you know indication of keytones means you are burning glycogen stores but continued levels will damage kidneys. Also means your blood is becoming acidic. The higher the number the worse it is.


_As you know indication of keytones means you are burning glycogen stores_

Ketones are fat burning. Glycogen is glucose. If you are in ketosis then you are predominantly fat burning


----------



## Fat Lars (25 Feb 2022)

Andy

My ketones measure up to 1.0 most of the time. Anything above 0.5 is ketosis. When you are fasting then the levels will increase. During my 2nd day of 3 day fast my levels went up to 2.1 and my blood glucose was 4.8.

You can find out your Glucose Ketone index from this web site

https://keto-mojo.com/glucose-ketone-index-gki/

and use this web site to convert your BG mg/dL to mmol/L

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-sugar-converter.html

The ketone strips work out be a £1 each. The urine strips will be of no use after you are in ketosis for a couple of months or so and the breath meters are not very good at all. Ignore all this balanced diet nonsense. It is total nonsense as you and I both know.


----------



## Fat Lars (25 Feb 2022)

My son measures his ketones regularly and he hovers between 0.5 and 0.8 most of the time. You don't have to have high numbers to be effective. After a 100 mile training ride they rise to between 1.4 to 2.0. That's because he doesn't feed at all on the ride and shows 100% that ketones are the best fuel for the body. Incidentally today he was the bike leg of a Triathlon relay team and rode the fastest beating a national tour rider, winner of a tour earlier this year, by over a minute.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Mar 2022)

My Keto meter arrived. This morning my readings are. 

Glucose 4.2
Ketones 0.4

I'll test later this afternoon before my meal.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Mar 2022)

Afternoon readings.

Glucose 5.3
Ketones 0.8

I've entered ketosis


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Mar 2022)

Been busy all day installing a new fence for my elderly neighbour. Just had my meal of the day.

My Ketone level before dinner was 1.8 
Glucose 3.9


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Mar 2022)

This morning after overnight 
Glucose 5.3
Ketones 0.5

The glucose will go down, I tend to experience 'dawn phenomenon' for glucose , ketones will rise during the day.


----------



## Fat Lars (6 Mar 2022)

After a while you'll stop taking readings every day. I realised that as long as I kept doing the same things then there was no need. You know if you are in ketosis or not. I only take mine during a fast and that's about once every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Mar 2022)

I quickly realised the routine I have will allow ketosis during the fasting period. 

Im pleased that Ive attained fat adaption, I now know, Im nibbling away each day I fast my body fat stores.


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Mar 2022)

Still plodding along. Fasting between 16 and 20 hours each day. 

Ive had a couple of cheat days or restaurant meals overall though kept on the regime.

Im able to quickly drop back into ketosis which is good. 

Ive dropped a further 3 pounds this week- nearly into another stone bracket, which possibly may be the weight region I'll end up wanting to maintain.

Anyhow here are today's fasted glucose and ketone levels


----------



## CXRAndy (10 Mar 2022)

If anyone is interested in understanding the basic science behind insulin resistance, diabetes, intermittent fasting, ketosis and low carb eating, then this chap has a very easy to understand approach. 


View: https://youtu.be/NDGEYNNXeTs


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Mar 2022)

Run out of ketones strips, so only glucose numbers from 18hr fasting today. 4.0 

Just about to knock up some scrabbled eggs then tea at 5pm, followed by Zwift race 8pm


----------



## Simple Simon (15 Mar 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> If anyone is interested in understanding the basic science behind insulin resistance, diabetes, intermittent fasting, ketosis and low carb eating, then this chap has a very easy to understand approach.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/NDGEYNNXeTs



this is a fantastic lecture that I would recommend anyone interested in the subject takes the time to watch.


View: https://youtu.be/RuOvn4UqznU


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Mar 2022)

Ive watched a few of his lectures. Very informative


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2022)

Simple Simon said:


> this is a fantastic lecture that I would recommend anyone interested in the subject takes the time to watch.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/RuOvn4UqznU




Watched it all a few days ago and it makes so much sense. Already started putting it into practice. Finished eating last night at 5 and nothing but water and black coffee since and currently not bothered about breakfast so I'll keep the fast going. Hoping I might eventually manage just a small eating window between 5 and 8 as that's when I enjoy my food best anyway. I've been struggling with my weight for quite a few years now and have always been in the habit of eating breakfast, lunch and tea and usually supper. It obviously meant my insulin levels never had a chance to fall all day so weight loss was never going to happen to any degree.


----------

